# My new humidor - thanks for the help!



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Some of you may have seen my other thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=122487

Thanks to everyone who posted. I got a great 300 cigar humidor at a great price. My old humidor was from Thomson cigar (their logo fell off on the first day  ) and probably only held 30 cigars or so. I needed more capacity and I got it!

It arrived last week at my doorstep and I immediately got to work seasoning it. My Heartfelt beads arrived a few days later and I was in business. I loaded everything in yesterday after a day or two of constant 68% RH and of course calibrating the guage.

Here it is (my brother's sticks are marked with a yellow ribbon so I don't smoke them  )

Ooooh . . . glass top!

The top tray has all the fancy stuff - CC's and Opus X's!!!

Next tray has some Cohiba, La Aurora 100 anos, RP Vintages, and a CAO America

Finally the lower section of the humi has some RP's that I got on CigarMonster last week and my Pepin and 5 Vegas samplers from C-bid last week.

More sticks are on the way from C-bid and TNT Cigars. My next project is to put the beads in the plastic humidifier cases that came with the humidor.

Thanks for looking!! :ss


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice humi and NICE selection you have in it:tu


----------



## dillon157 (Nov 16, 2006)

Very nice humidor! I'm going to have to check out your thread... that looks like something worth purchasing.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Tuxguy said:


> Nice humi and NICE selection you have in it:tu


:tpd:Very nice!


----------



## Steve G (Dec 9, 2007)

That is a great looking humidor, and great looking smokes as well. Congratulations.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so hot for you right now.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the humi. Very nice collection too. :dr


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

dillon157 said:


> Very nice humidor! I'm going to have to check out your thread... that looks like something worth purchasing.


It was only $150 at Tampa Humidors. I saw it on other sites for as much as $270. Considering the price, I found the constuction and seal to be very good. Getting the guage into the front without any air gaps took a couple of tries though.

My brother doesn't have a humi. So, he gives me his sticks to hold on to. The CC with no band on it is an H. Uppman I think. He took the band off so that it couldn't be ID'ed during transportation which proved to be totally unnecessary. 

It was fun arranging all the cigars for the pictures. I felt like a famous person lining up all the labels in his fridge for an episode of MTV Cribs.


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome purchase. Very nice. Igloo makes great humi's too I hear, although I haven't invested in one....yet.....Congrats!!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice humidor and delicious selection. :dr


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

bbaug14 said:


> Awesome purchase. Very nice. Igloo makes great humi's too I hear, although I haven't invested in one....yet.....Congrats!!!!


I thought about going that route, but I would definitely get my nuts cut off if I filled an Igloo. Plus, I tend to buy 5er's, singles, and samplers more than boxes. So, I felt a humi to be the better option. I REALLY wanted something that would be a nice display piece too which is why I bought a humi with so much glass.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Smoked said:


> I'm so hot for you right now.


quoted for truth


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking good there!!! :tu


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice humidor. You have the top shelf cigars on the top shelf. Sharp


----------



## calgarydetail (Dec 3, 2007)

very nice its looking good.. now you need a smoke to celbrate


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Very nice humi - lots of great smokes I recognize but what are the 2 monte tubos on the bottom level?


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Dittos on what everyone else has said! :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> My next project is to put the beads in the plastic humidifier cases that came with the humidor.
> 
> Thanks for looking!! :ss


Your next next project is to get yourself a coolerdor, you are still going to need it. In fact PM me your addy, let me help you need one by consuming the space you have at more more rapid rate than you planned on.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

K Baz said:


> Very nice humi - lots of great smokes I recognize but what are the 2 monte tubos on the bottom level?


Those are Tubos Especial from the Monte Classic Collection. My brother picked those up when we were in the DR. I think he bought them in the supermarket. They sell cigars EVERYWHERE there. They're not CC's if that was throwing you off.


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice stuff.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't know why the first & last picture disappeared. I guess it was :mn

Here they are again:


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks I was thinking there were some strange new cuban I had not seen - I was going to turn in my Monte fan club button.



MikeyC said:


> Those are Tubos Especial from the Monte Classic Collection. My brother picked those up when we were in the DR. I think he bought them in the supermarket. They sell cigars EVERYWHERE there. They're not CC's if that was throwing you off.


----------



## vintagejc (Oct 7, 2007)

That this is super sweet. Nice humi. I'm going down the Vinotemp path, but if anyone asks for a suggestion, I'm pointing them toward that thing.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh man! I have slid down this slope hard and will have this box filled up in no time. I won 3 c-bid auctions today for a total of 20 sticks. Tomorrow, I'm expecting my winnings from this past weekend's c-bid auctions - 8 sticks. I have an order coming in next week from TNT Cigars with about 30 sticks in it. Plus, I am bidding on several more lots on c-bid.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful humi and awesome collection!!
:tu


----------



## calgarydetail (Dec 3, 2007)

alright mike, now i want to see a pic of you smoking one of those bad boys while waxing the car... if its warm this weekend i know ill be doing it....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I LOVE that humi! Which is it? Link me!

Love the pics, congrats!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, nice pix MikeyC and the 601's look really nice too...:cb


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Advil said:


> I LOVE that humi! Which is it? Link me!
> 
> Love the pics, congrats!


I got it from TampaHumidor.com. It's on the third page of their humidor selection. They had the best price by far that I saw.



calgarydetail said:


> alright mike, now i want to see a pic of you smoking one of those bad boys while waxing the car... if its warm this weekend i know ill be doing it....


IDK if that's happening. We're getting a blizzard here Saturday/Sunday. So, there probably won't be any waxing in my immediate future. :hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice looking humidor there Mike. Just wait until you have a cabinet full and a marine cooler with beads to hold the overflow.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

1f1fan said:


> Nice looking humidor there Mike. Just wait until you have a cabinet full and a marine cooler with beads to hold the overflow.


Thanks Paul. I'm more concerned that I might get out my Flex and Menzerna and start polishing this thing. Then I might top it off with some Swissvax Concourso. :r

Seriously though, there is an imperfection in the lacquer on one side and I was contemplating wet sanding and polishing that spot.


----------



## schind (Nov 13, 2007)

Great looking Humi!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

how accurate is the hygrometer on that? and is it adjustable?


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Advil said:


> how accurate is the hygrometer on that? and is it adjustable?


I did the salt test with the hygrometer and it was pretty much dead on. It may have been 1-2% off if anything. Unfortunately, it does not have an adjustment screw on it but so far I don't think it needs it.

Right now I'm bidding a digital hygrometer on c-bid which I will keep in the top tray as a "double check." I'll also grab it for my travel humi when I'm on vacation.


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice humidor there brother.

My first humi was from Tampa, and I have been very pleased with their products.


----------

